# Mizuno MP - 68



## Swinger (Jan 13, 2010)

Having been a huge fan of mizuno blades since I started playing some 14 years ago and a bit of a purist at heart I was slightly upset that Mizuno stopped making pure blades for a few years and replaced them with cut muscle irons. Still very nice clubs I'm sure but they had a hole in the back of them and that didn't play dice for me. 
I was looking to change my set of MP 37's which were much loved and well used but just getting a bit tired in my opinion for what I needed so I began trying out different blades from Nike and Titleist. Both very nice clubs and would have been more then happy to part with my cash until I heard that Mizuno had just brought out a new 'true' blade. 
Having tried two of the top blades on the market and been very impressed I felt that the mizuno needed to be something special, and it was. 
As the Nike (Victory Red)and the Titleist (ZM) felt as I remember first hitting my MP37's when they had new grooves and no rusty bit in the middle (and slightly towards the toe). A great feeling and some very nice results too, hitting 6 irons with DG S300 shafts they both performed very well. The titleist for me had a much better flight as the nike seemed to balloon a shade however this was probably mainly due to the shaft. The Titleist did seem to keep the ball under slighly more control. Both felt extremly solid with the Titlesit just getting the better of that contest too. 
I decided to go down to the mizuno fitting centre (@ New Malden) to try the MP 68's. Bearing in mind I walked away from the fitting with some with X100's I could tell from the first few swings with the S300's in that these were the clubs for me. The feel of this club was incedibly solid, it even made my beloved MP 37's seem dated and inferior which I thought would have been impossible before hand. The confidence the clean visuals give you over the ball is a great feeling and the control and feel more than back that up during the swing and shot. I was extremly impressed and still am 3 months later.
I originally thought that I was just going to get a new take on what I already had but I got a pleasant surprise. 
It's also nice to have nice new grooves on my irons so I can remember what its like to get some stop on the ball.   

Also the facilities at New Malden were very good. A good range of shafts and custom fitting available there for lie and loft changes. It cost nothing to which was good and you get to go through a good range of stats.


----------



## HTL (Jan 13, 2010)

Good news mate. I had my MP58 fitted in the same place a few weeks ago. Did you try the Project X shafts? Also did you fancy the black nickel finish? 
I didnâ€™t try the MP68 but im loving my MP58. Mizuno really do have the best quality range of irons on the market.


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2010)

I got some mp52's recently after a fitting at New Malden.Very impressed with service and well worth the drive.I used to play with MacGregor tourney custom blades when i was younger and playing all the time.Now with age and lack of practice i need more forgiving irons,but ones that look good as well.

As mentioned it is nice to get backspin with new grooves.Only problem is that my course has a lot of raised greens that slope back to front,and i seem to be chipping from the front a lot more!


----------



## Swinger (Jan 13, 2010)

Good news mate. I had my MP58 fitted in the same place a few weeks ago. Did you try the Project X shafts? Also did you fancy the black nickel finish? 
I didnâ€™t try the MP68 but im loving my MP58. Mizuno really do have the best quality range of irons on the market.
		
Click to expand...

Did try the project X shafts but the launch angle was higher than the X100's, this only confirmed what I thought this shaft did for me as I tried it in the Nike blades too and seemed to balloon even more than the S300's. 
My launch angle was a bit high even with the X100's and ended up getting 1 deg less loft throughout the set. 
Due to my launch angles I could only really opt for the blades to try and keep the ball down a bit, not that I would have gone for anything else!!

It was a real toss up between the finishes though I have to admit. I do love a nice gleaming new blade though but it I win the lottery this weekend I might get the black nickel as a second set!!

What shafts did you end up being fitted with and how did you find your launch angle with the Project X?


----------



## HTL (Jan 13, 2010)

I got the project X 6.0 as they were a little stiffer than the S300 and they kept the ball lower for me. Im dying to get out and play with them now!


----------



## compton77 (Jan 13, 2010)

That place is great for trying clubs out at, i went in there a few weeks back and laid my cards on the table, told them i was interested in changing my irons come March - April. This was no problem at all, i tried AP2 710's, MX-300's, R9 TPs and MP-52's, all with a variety of shafts. When i went to the counter the guy saw i was holding four clubs and printed me off a voucher for 100 balls FOC, nice! All i can say is that, for me, MP-52's with Nippon NH-950's was love at first 6 iron! Hurry April hurry.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the way Mizuno offer free shaft upgrades (I think), where as Ping want an extra Â£140 for Project x and Â£50 for KBS shafts.


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2010)

I got mp 52's with the same shaft.They are silky smooth,and long.I can't believe you can wait so long for them!


----------



## compton77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry, that was probably confusing about the April bit! That is the next time when i can actually afford to pull the trigger and buy them rather than the delivery time!


----------



## HTL (Jan 14, 2010)

Forgot to mention â€“ from the day I put the order in it took two days for my clubs to delivered! How good is that! They arrived on Christmas Eve, actually made my Christmas!!!


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2010)

Must admit delivery on my irons was incredibly slow,and there were a lot of disgruntled golfers going on the Mizuno site to complain.The excuse was that they had run out of 6 irons! Something to do with the 6 irons being trial clubs?

I was originally told 5 week delay,but i got them in 2 weeks by constantly nagging Mizuno direct! This was back in September,but it sounds like things have improved dramatically.


----------



## big_russ (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't have a problem witht the delivery of my 62's. I ordered them Sunday AM with pro, he ordered first thing Monday and was told to expect delivery by the end of the week if they were in stock. Got a call the following Weds (9 days) to say they had arrived. 
This was in mid November and I still haven't had a full round with them due to this super weather.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't have a problem witht the delivery of my 62's. I ordered them Sunday AM with pro, he ordered first thing Monday and was told to expect delivery by the end of the week if they were in stock. Got a call the following Weds (9 days) to say they had arrived. 
This was in mid November and I still haven't had a full round with them due to this super weather.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately, until the beginning of this month,the weather had not been too bad in Hampshire.My clubs are well and truely broken in,and they are properly house trained! (well most of the time)


----------

